# 18 weeks pregnant, IBS, Anxiety, and Panic Attacks



## MumFord916 (Jun 15, 2014)

I've always had issues my whole life, but recently things have taken a turn for the worse. I started getting severe diarrhea for 2 - 3 hours every day, at work. I was miserable. My commute is an hour and a half, and a portion of that time is on the subway where there is no access to washrooms. My life has turned into absolute fear, wondering when this horrible symptom will strike again. Panic attacks when the subway doors close and the train starts to move. Afraid to eat at work. Afraid to do anything because I've had too many close calls. I've seen family doctors, GI's, Naturopaths, my midwives, and everyone has a different solution. One will tell me to eat gluten free, the other will tell me to take metamucil and going gluten free is for celiac patients only. My anxiety has been taken to a whole new level and I think that it's creating the issues, but the anxiety got so bad because the issues have been so bad. It's literally a vicious cycle that I don't know how to break. And to top it all off, I'm 18 weeks pregnant, so Immodium is off the table, and I've been told that it's the hormones causing the craziness in my body and my mind. I don't know what to do. I'm terrified of work, I'm stressed, anxious and getting depressed because I can't find balance. Any tips? Help? Advice? I feel like I'm losing my mind.


----------

